# Stroudsburg, PA - Lady, F 3yr, Sable



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This German Shepherd was brought in to be put down, but Dr. Clair said NO. Lady is a pure bread and she is 3 years old and Spayed. The owner said that she was aggressive. Lady has been observed and she is more timid and scared that anything else. Lady needs a good a home, a home better than the one she came from. Please call Dr. Clair or Sammie or any of the girls at East Stroudsburg Vet. There number is 570-421-0931 or contact [email protected].


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

She's gorgeous.


----------



## windwych (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

Probably not the dogs fault...there are just not enough homes for all of them...so sad.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

Poor girl--she is beautiful!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

Just in from the petfinder email link:




> Quote:Lady is in the care of East Stroudsburg Veterinary Hospital and for all information about Lady the best thing to do is just give them a call there. The phone number is 570-421-0931 and they would love to tell you all about Lady. Thank you for inquiring about Lady!
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Van Gasteren


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

The shelter in this area has shut down..thus the reason she is at the vet's office...and she is lucky she got in there!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

bump


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

Not at a high-kill shelter so thread being moved to Non-Urgent.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14050703


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

nitely bump for the beauty


----------



## Chris5110 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

I called they took my info and said they would call me in a day or two. I will let you guys know how it turns out.

Chris


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

I tried to get info on her a few days ago and they never called back so be persistent!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

any news on this girl?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

Chris 5110...do they call you back?


----------



## Chris5110 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

No they haven't. I called on the weekend and left a message. I am going to try again today.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

Let us know how you make out!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14050703

I would email as well (as the petfinder link advises that)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

That's the same email I tried when originally posting. Below is the reply I received.




> Originally Posted By: Jax08Just in from the petfinder email link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

Mark is great








If I were not getting anywhere with the phone number...I would email Mark again and let him know.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

Bump for Lady


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

Has anyone been able to find out of she is still in need?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

bump....any news on her?


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

Her Petfinder listing says Adopted.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Stroudsburg, PA, F, Young Sable, Lady*

oh how wonderful!! Thanks Jill! I should have looked!


----------

